# Why is the Obama Regime Giving Russia 7 Oil Rich AK Islands?



## GHook93 (Mar 2, 2012)

I know the first comment it's WND, so the red herring is it can't be true, well google it and you will see it's 100% true. Some of these Islands the size of DL are diamond mines of oil. They make ANWR looking meaningless. Yet AK can't drill there and worse yet we are giving it away to our enemies in the East (or West in that direction)! WTF could be the rational behind this!

If it's for the environment, then why give it to Russia? Russia will start drilling ASAP with no EPA stopping them. We boneheadedly disallow drilling there. 

It makes no sense!



> Obama&#8217;s giveaway: Oil-rich islands to Russia
> Obamas State Department is giving away seven strategic, resource-laden Alaskan islands to the Russians. Yes, to the Putin regime in the Kremlin.
> 
> The seven endangered islands in the Arctic Ocean and Bering Sea include one the size of Rhode Island and Delaware combined. The Russians are also to get the tens of thousands of square miles of oil-rich seabeds surrounding the islands. The Department of Interior estimates billions of barrels of oil are at stake.
> ...


----------



## Hugidwyn (Mar 2, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> I know the first comment it's WND, so the red herring is it can't be true, well google it and you will see it's 100% true. Some of these Islands the size of DL are diamond mines of oil. They make ANWR looking meaningless. Yet AK can't drill there and worse yet we are giving it away to our enemies in the East (or West in that direction)! WTF could be the rational behind this!
> 
> If it's for the environment, then why give it to Russia? Russia will start drilling ASAP with no EPA stopping them. We boneheadedly disallow drilling there.
> 
> ...





Wrangel Island, Isle of Jeannette, Henrietta Island, Isle of Bennett's - belongs to Russia.

But Alaska will have to return.


----------



## blu (Mar 2, 2012)

fail


----------



## GHook93 (Mar 2, 2012)

blu said:


> fail



How is it a failure? Drilling domestically should be a priority, yet it's not! Now we have islands the size of Delaware that we are just giving away to Russia! Bad move for energy independence! Bad move regardless!


----------



## GHook93 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hugidwyn said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > I know the first comment it's WND, so the red herring is it can't be true, well google it and you will see it's 100% true. Some of these Islands the size of DL are diamond mines of oil. They make ANWR looking meaningless. Yet AK can't drill there and worse yet we are giving it away to our enemies in the East (or West in that direction)! WTF could be the rational behind this!
> ...



Weak try and not true. These Islands are under the sovereignty of the American State of Alaska (you know the one your country sold to us for pesos on the dollar )! Hence the reason it's called giving them to Russia!


----------



## blu (Mar 2, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > fail
> ...



they have formally been russias since a deal signed in the 90s


----------



## Mr Natural (Mar 2, 2012)

We should probably sell the whole state and pay some of national debt with the proceeds.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 2, 2012)

If it happens it won't be because Obama failed it will be because Congress has refused to act for YEARS. This one falls on Republicans and Dems equally.


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 2, 2012)

It's a prelude to our so-called "president's" plan to hand back all of Alaska to Russia by way of apology (he's so cute when he do dat) for the raw deal Seward gave them.


----------



## blu (Mar 2, 2012)

HenryBHough said:


> It's a prelude to our so-called "president's" plan to hand back all of Alaska to Russia by way of apology (he's so cute when he do dat) for the raw deal Seward gave them.



retard


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 2, 2012)

blu said:


> retard



Oh, I wouldn't call Obama that.  Puppet OK with you?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 2, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> How is it a failure? Drilling domestically should be a priority, yet it's not! Now we have islands the size of Delaware



Ah, Delaware.  Just so you know, the abbreviation for Delaware is DE, not DL.  I was wondering what the hell you were talking about.


----------



## Hugidwyn (Mar 3, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> Weak try and not true. These Islands are under the sovereignty of the American State of Alaska (you know the one your country sold to us for pesos on the dollar )! Hence the reason it's called giving them to Russia!



Everyone knows Americans are uneducated and ignorant, should have been better in school and study geography.

Residents of Alaska should be taught the Russian language or to collect the bags.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 3, 2012)

Why is the Obama Regime Giving Russia 7 Oil Rich AK Islands?

Because they paid for his education


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 3, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> I know the first comment it's WND, so the red herring is it can't be true, well google it and you will see it's 100% true. Some of these Islands the size of DL are diamond mines of oil. They make ANWR looking meaningless. Yet AK can't drill there and worse yet we are giving it away to our enemies in the East (or West in that direction)! WTF could be the rational behind this!
> 
> If it's for the environment, then why give it to Russia? Russia will start drilling ASAP with no EPA stopping them. We boneheadedly disallow drilling there.
> 
> ...



He's giving it to them so he can buy oil from them.

Now let's get back to talking about rubbers.


----------



## Trajan (Mar 3, 2012)

Hugidwyn said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Weak try and not true. These Islands are under the sovereignty of the American State of Alaska (you know the one your country sold to us for pesos on the dollar )! Hence the reason it's called giving them to Russia!
> ...






why should they learn 'russian' when you cannot teach it to all of your breakaway republics right there in your own land mass comrade?


----------



## Hugidwyn (Mar 3, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Hugidwyn said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



Because the future of Alaska back to Russia.


----------



## GHook93 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hugidwyn said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Weak try and not true. These Islands are under the sovereignty of the American State of Alaska (you know the one your country sold to us for pesos on the dollar )! Hence the reason it's called giving them to Russia!
> ...



Yep you guys were taught Marxism in school, how did that work out for ya? We still produce more scientist and engineers than any other country. Sorry comrade, but all Russia has on America is a large land mass, nothing else!


----------



## zonly1 (Mar 3, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> I know the first comment it's WND, so the red herring is it can't be true, well google it and you will see it's 100% true. Some of these Islands the size of DL are diamond mines of oil. They make ANWR looking meaningless. Yet AK can't drill there and worse yet we are giving it away to our enemies in the East (or West in that direction)! WTF could be the rational behind this!
> 
> If it's for the environment, then why give it to Russia? Russia will start drilling ASAP with no EPA stopping them. We boneheadedly disallow drilling there.
> 
> ...


This is back page material.  Nothing to see to most Americans.  49% pay no taxes and are expecting the socialism of free lunch.

Is obumer a russian transplant?


----------



## Zander (Mar 3, 2012)

Obama's fighting for the middle class!!


----------



## Hugidwyn (Mar 5, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> Hugidwyn said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



"Marxism"
Two generations of young Russian is not taught and do not know what it is.

All "your" scientists and engineers are immigrants from other countries, including Russia.

Alaska, held by the United States is the poorest state in America, every third inhabitant of Alaska suffers from alcoholism.
When the Alaska back to Russia it will be a prosperous country.

I'm not your comrade.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 5, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> I know the first comment it's WND, so the red herring is it can't be true, well google it and you will see it's 100% true. Some of these Islands the size of DL are diamond mines of oil. They make ANWR looking meaningless. Yet AK can't drill there and worse yet we are giving it away to our enemies in the East (or West in that direction)! WTF could be the rational behind this!
> 
> If it's for the environment, then why give it to Russia? Russia will start drilling ASAP with no EPA stopping them. We boneheadedly disallow drilling there.
> 
> ...



Riiiiiiiiiiiight....................an opinion piece from a right wing blog site is supposed  to be "fact"?

Try again.

Epic fail.


----------

